# Colt Guru's opinion needed



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought a lightly used series 80 Colt 1911 a few months back. Has the nicest mirror deep blueing I have ever seen and it has some interesting markings on the LH side that has me curious what this example might be. In gold leaf LH side it is says "Classic .45" under the ejection port on the flats and a gold pony LH reamost of slide right behind the cocking serations and under the safety. Outside of the deep bluing and gold lettering on the slide it is pretty spartan. Flat main spring housing, old school hammer and safety, traditional recoil spring and guide rod, steel black on black sights dovtailed rear and pined in front, etc. Just curious what this might be? Looking at the Colt sight I don't see anything like it. My guess is that the bluing and gold lettering indicate that it is either a presentation piece and/or has had some modest after market custom work done on it. Shoots great both ball and hollow points 100% and one of the smoothest slides I have had the pleasure to own. Any esteemed Colt experts opinions would be welcome. Not a huge fan of the gold lettering bling but the bluing and traditional Colt 1911 features made it a must have. Glad I did. Pics to follow.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Is the rear of the barrel around the chamber and the hammer jeweled?

Jeweling looks like this:










I've seen a Colt Series 80 that matches your description, it was probably a special run for a distributor like a Talo etc.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks VAMarine. The barrel is polished bright at the ejection port but is not jeweled as in your picture. The rest of the barrel (length and muzzel) are black. I know Colt and other makers do presentation pieces, commeratives, etc. but other than the lettering I described their are no other unusual markings or features. Only other fact I did not mention before is that it came with two sets of grips. A set of over sized ivory panels and a checkered Colt emblem Pachmyer mono grip with the front wrap. Unfortuntely the box was not a match and offered no help in identification.

Purely a "I gotta have that" purchase but I got lucky in that it is a real performer. I don't do safe queens and it is so nice it's not exactly a heavy use range piece or perish the thought ccw option so I am in a bit of pickle as to what to do with it. Kind of trapped myself on this one. All I can say is if this is typical of Colt quality and function then I am going to have to consider getting some more. A new Delta Elite has been calling my name for a while.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

Can you post a picture- I'd like to see it


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are some pics:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:drooling: :drooling:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's definitely a special run for an outfit like Talo / Lipseys etc.

Here's the model of Colt Classic Government that I've seen with the jeweled parts.



















Your best bet to get info on that gun is to post pics up on one of the 1911 forums or call Colt and have them check the serial number.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks VAMarine. Looks pretty close to your picture. I new I had something unusual when the normal LH of slide stamping was missing and that gold lettering was in it's place. Plastic trigger and blued barrel on mine. It's not very practical but this gun shoots and feeds so well that I guess I've got myself a keeper. It talked me into buying it so I doubt it would let me part with it. Evil gun. Now it says I must buy more Colts. First HK and now Colt. I think I may be in a spot of trouble.

Todd is that a new family member in your Avatar?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Todd is that a new family member in your Avatar?


Yup. That's our new little buddy Oakley. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22024


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice. Cute kid. One of mine looks a lot like him, stocky, long floppy ears, thick coat like a bear but she has a bit more red in her coat. Congrates. Happy for ya. Little fuzzy joy givers.


----------

